# LED Strip for PC cabinet lighting



## mitraark (Jul 22, 2016)

Just ordered a Corsair Air 240 B)

*www.corsair.com/~/media/corsair/product%20photos/cases/carbide-series/240/black/large/air240_blk_01.png

Was planning to add some *WHITE*LED Lighting on top and bottom of the window to show off mah rigz ( yes the i5 760, 8 GB HyperX and 750 ti B) ) Really want it to be white LED, but what I would really prefer is  a remote control RGB system 

*cdn.overclock.net/3/37/371faab2_20150408_092617.jpeg

Theres a 30 cm WHITE LED Strip with a molex connector available on Amazon, for Rs 899, which I feel is grossly overpriced.  If anyone has any experience with any kind of LED lighting for PC cabinets please let me know what would be the best option; buy the one I mentioned, or Deepcool product for Rs 2000+, or get LED strip and solder a molex connector myself; ( you are free to say things like "LED lighting is a waste of money")


----------



## anky (Jul 22, 2016)

bumping to follow..need same advice for myself.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 22, 2016)

You can use these types.  LED SHOP Indi

You get them in local electronics markets.  even at some car decor places.  you get them cheaper than the link above.  cut them where you like and connect to 12v SMPS port.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 22, 2016)

Why you need that??? It's for show off or any use of it???


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 22, 2016)

I bought a 5m RGB strip for 180inr. Slapped a 5v LED adaptor which cost me 120rs. Had a soldering machine already so did some diy stuff and bam!!! 
Unfortunately,  my cabinet doesn't have a transparent front of side windows.  It just has vents and grills on top and front for fans. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Jul 22, 2016)

^ BAM!! means ? leds exploded ? :scared_NF:


----------



## mitraark (Jul 23, 2016)

So a DIY would cost me around Rs 300-400 but i would get 5m of LED Strip, whereas If i order a readymade one I only get a 30 cm LED Strip with MOLEX (professionally fitted tho) plus remote for Rs 899.

Leaning towards getting this

Amazon.in: Buy RGB LED Strip - IR Remote - with Molex Connector for PC Lighting Online at Low Prices in India | MVP Gaming Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2016)

mitraark said:


> So a DIY would cost me around Rs 300-400 but i would get 5m of LED Strip, whereas If i order a readymade one I only get a 30 cm LED Strip with MOLEX (professionally fitted tho) plus remote for Rs 899.
> 
> Leaning towards getting this
> 
> Amazon.in: Buy RGB LED Strip - IR Remote - with Molex Connector for PC Lighting Online at Low Prices in India | MVP Gaming Reviews &amp; Rating



Some Erodov member is selling 1meter RGB Strip with Remote for Rs.500 shipped 1 month ago. PM him asap.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 29, 2016)

check this out, pretty cheap. good for diy.

Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co

or

Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co


----------



## anky (Aug 4, 2016)

it will cost you around 250rs..
rgb led strip (1m) with remote - 170 rs.
molex connector - 40rs
electric tape.

Go to a local shop and buy rgb led strip with remote..it will have a 12v adaptor cable..(like we used to have for older video game consoles) with split wire ends.
now..cut the molex connector's wire from the black side(side which looks like what we connect from psu to hdd for power). tape the yellow and black wire of the male molex end. (don't tape them together, tape one of them separately and then tape them together)
connect red and black wires of the led strip adaptor cable to male molex red and black wire. and tape them together.
connect the male molex connector to female of the psu. 
 DONE. 

Tips: Hide the led such that their ambient light is visible and not the actual led bulbs on the strip. 

at night I will post the pic of my cabinet with rgb lighting setup


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2016)

Can I do something like this to light up my keyboard (I mean stick the strip under the PC table, but instead of molex, long cable with USB connector would be good). LED strip I see online are all very small, less a foot long. That's not good enough. I am using a desktop, I need to lengthy cable.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 4, 2016)

nac said:


> Can I do something like this to light up my keyboard (I mean stick the strip under the PC table, but instead of molex, long cable with USB connector would be good). LED strip I see online are all very small, less a foot long. That's not good enough. I am using a desktop, I need to lengthy cable.


Or you can try USB flash light. Search on Amazon or Flipkart. 100₹ road price, may be less


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah, but they are small. Like this...
*cdn.shopclues.net/images/detailed/32884/2_1456845649.jpg


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 5, 2016)

nac said:


> Yeah, but they are small. Like this...
> *cdn.shopclues.net/images/detailed/32884/2_1456845649.jpg



Not that small and they have bright light
Check specs on site. Length height etc.
Or you can try USB extender cable.


----------



## anky (Aug 5, 2016)

nac said:


> Yeah, but they are small. Like this...
> *cdn.shopclues.net/images/detailed/32884/2_1456845649.jpg




these are no the led lights u are looking for. led strips are availaible in market with price per metre.and one meter is sufficient. you can directly connect it to the adaptor if u want, which is very easy. you just need to buy led strip with remote from ur local market 




led strip will connect to the four pin connector shown here and other small white wire is ir sensor for remote and u can plug ur adapter cable to the box. 12v adaptor u can buy separately from the market if u want to connect it directly to the power source.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 5, 2016)

Went to the electronic galli in Pune for some work last weekend and saw these selling for Rs 15 per piece.  you can put them is series for longer strips like these. Each one costs Rs 15.

*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16426&d=1470375201



Runs at 12 volts, sounds like a perfect solutions for cabinet or keyboard/table illumination.


----------



## anky (Aug 5, 2016)

I bought it from near dagruseth temple for 170rs with remote. not exactly thse strips but long 1m strip with remote and an adaptor. then a molex connector and it was perfect.planning to do same thing for my desk. tomorrow it will be completely setup.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 5, 2016)

anky said:


> I bought it from near dagruseth temple for 170rs with remote. not exactly thse strips but long 1m strip with remote and an adaptor. then a molex connector and it was perfect.planning to do same thing for my desk. tomorrow it will be completely setup.



do post pics of your setup.


----------



## anky (Aug 5, 2016)

yeah sure..my table will arrive today or tomorrow morning..will post pics of whole setup.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 5, 2016)

anky said:


> yeah sure..my table will arrive today or tomorrow morning..will post pics of whole setup.



Include computer with table please in photo...


----------



## anky (Aug 6, 2016)

here is the link guys for my PC

*forum.digit.in/show-off/198162-my-first-gaming-setup.html#post2296481


----------

